# 2-tone crystalization, reason?



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

I could go into a long description. But the short answer is in its chemical and physical distribution being uneven. Some areas crystalize smaller, but large crystals often take off faster throughout the honey. Research more on creaming honey and you'll find more of the answer.


----------

